# Layout software?



## AcesFull (Jan 6, 2008)

I see in alot of the posts all these track designs that look to be done with some sort of software. What softwhere do you guys use and/or what is available? Thank you.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Check out Ultimate Racer 3.0 since it's free. You'll find a full section about it on www.slotcarillustrated.com, including the web site where it can be downloaded.

I tried it and found it a bit quirky. However, others seem to have played with it enough to get it to do what they want it to do. You will need at least Windows 2000. What have you got to lose?

Joe


----------



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

Most guys around here still have Tracker 2000 but it since has been discontnued. Im glad I bought it when I did! I'll have to check out racer 3.0 though.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I used UR 3.0 for all my 1/32nd scale layouts and now my HO tracks too since you can load track sets. I like it because it gives you a list of your track stock (dunno if Tracker 2000 does that).


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Pete..did they update the Tomy library for the 3" hair pin and 18" curves?


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I think i saw the 18" curve but not the 3" hairpin


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

It seems pretty simple to update the track library in UR 3.0. Since all HO track is 3" wide, there's really no reason that you need seperate files for Tomy, Tyco and Lifelike. I know I updated the Tyco file by copying either the 6" or 15" curve from the Tomy section.

If I was going to use UR 3.0, I would take the time to put together a track library using pieces from all three vendors. The pieces are already defined, you just need to put them into a new, combined file. Looks very easy to do - it's only a text file. You should even be able to figure out how to define the 3" curve.

Come to think of it, I would try to see if I could define four lane pieces. It would make defining a four laner much, much easier.

Or perhaps, if you are doing a two lane layout, just use the Tomy file since it seems to have the most pieces defined.

Like I said, I found the software somewhat quirky, and there were others who experianced the same things. There are times when it will rotate the entire diagram for no apparent reason - the easy fix is to undo the last change and try again. Pieces are supposed to snap in place, but sometimes it takes a little time to get them to do that. If you are not careful, you could have pieces slightly overlap rather than join together - which will of course throw you off a bit. 

The big problem I found was in designed a four lane layout. When I inserted the last piece, the entire layout shifted and got all messed up. This is a known bug they are working on.

Joe


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

I use the track editor in this free program:

http://www.slotcarmanager.de/en/all_frames_e.html

Works great, IMO. :thumbsup: 

Carrera must've thought so to, it's the same editor they use for their free track planning application.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

And slot car manager does the hairpin....but no 18" IIRC..


----------

